
Cigar Smoking World Championship - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/29/sports/cigar-smoking-world-championship.html
======
p1mrx
So the goal is to smoke one cigar as slowly as possible, without relighting. I
imagined it'd be like an eating contest, where you have 10 minutes to smoke as
many as possible.

Their way sounds a bit less unhealthy.

~~~
symplee
I wonder what the second-hand smoke risk is like.

Even though they're not inhaling their own cigar, there are about 15 other
competitors in the enclosed room.

~~~
jcims
I'm always curious about how incidental exposure like this affects the biology
of the body. It seems like there are many cases where mild exposures to things
like pathogens, allergens, toxins, etc build up resistance in the body and
gird it for future exposure.

I wonder if there is any mechanism where this could be true for second hand
smoke. There clearly are some folks that have a better resistance to lung
cancer than others...my father in law smokes 3-5 packs a day for 50 years, no
emphysema, no lung cancer, wtf. He did have polio when he was a kid, maybe
that helped.

------
poloniculmov
I have some friends who are into slow pipe smoking, it's really hard for them
to organize competitions because smoking indoors is banned.

------
strikelaserclaw
How about a cigarette smoking competition to see who can smoke the most
cigarettes in 10 minutes?

------
WarOnPrivacy
I find this as meaningful as any sportball contest.

~~~
dang
Ok, but please don't post unsubstantive comments to Hacker News.

